# Lionel announcement on Facebook



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

This just popped up a few minutes ago on Facebook. Looks legit.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting. Gotta be a story behind that.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I won’t miss them.

The “…complexity tied to working with TCA…” sounds like PC speak for it isn’t worth their while to go. They probably couldn't negotiate the table/booth cost that they wanted.

The other day I was talking with someone at Nicholas Smith. They no longer go to York or Allentown because it isn’t worth the time and expense (labor, meals, table cost, hotel rooms, transportation, etc.).


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

The manufacturers not attending is no big deal but the major retailers not attending is. Charles Ro and Nicolas Smith always had good deals on recent items. It fast becoming a members only meet.

Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Correct on the wording. Political correctness 101. Lionel knows this statement is going to get passed around pretty quick. We are going to analyze it. Lionel probably wants a free booth or space. Is that wrong? With MTH gone. Giving Lionel a free booth increases foot traffic and paying customers. Of course we don’t know the whole story. But we may never know. Wonder what OGR is reporting.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bryan Moran said:


> ... Wonder what OGR is reporting.


I'm no expert, but I get the impression the reporting on OGR would be akin "The Moscow News" reporting on the war.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No new ideas at OGR either, I'm guessing it's all about the money. Lionel has no real competition nowadays, why spend money going to the show?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone can go to OGR and read it for themselves.

Pete


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> The manufacturers not attending is no big deal but the major retailers not attending is. Charles Ro and Nicolas Smith always had good deals on recent items. It fast becoming a members only meet.
> 
> Pete


I don’t know about Nicolas Smith but ever since senior Ro passed, the family has no interest in doing any shows. Agree if the hobby shops stop going, that’s a big loss.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

The issue with “why go if there is no longer any competition “ is that there is still a market out there …. to grow. Sure most of us know about Lionel but to NOT go implies that brand loyalty is set and there is no need to foster any new customer base.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I wonder with what's happening with York if the twice a year meets will be reduced to 1 eventually.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Spence said:


> I wonder with what's happening with York if the twice a year meets will be reduced to 1 eventually.


They have scheduled two meets a year through 2024. They typically contract with the Fairgrounds in three year increments to get the best deal. Who knows what will happen after that. Its getting smaller every year so wouldn’t be surprised if the venue changed or the number of meets per year.

Pete


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

For folks that have to travel some distance to get to York, it has become to darn expensive to get there. Hotel, dining, gas and the kicker is tolls. To take the interstate, Columbus to York, round trip $120, if not more now.

Bill


----------



## Jetguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Well what is crazier than this news was the shooting at (now finding they ran through the mall but then exited outside) the Concord mall. Lionel's Prime Retail location is right there by the food court. I pray for those folks who were there, the folks who work there, but that's a little too close to home to have a family friendly store and have a shootout in the mall. The mall went on Lockdown and was closed yesterday.

Probably the most accurate and detailed account I have seen this morning about what happened. It's getting rough out there folks. 1 suspect shot, 2 arrested in shooting at Concord Mills Mall


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Lionel typically sent half a dozen people plus the TW Trainworx layout that they paid TW Trainworx to setup plus all the space they had to pay for in the Orange hall. Expensive for sure but no reason they couldn't send a couple people with a small table or display to show off their latest and greatest not unlike the what they do at the Big E or even smaller.

Pete


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

Unfortunate in multiple ways, but likely due to disagreement between Lionel and the York leadership over some important issue. This is pretty late in the day, so must have been something operational, rather than cost. If it was just cost, they'd say so I think. Everyone understands that the cost equation for travel, food, equipment rental is substantially different than it was just a few years ago. This sounds personal. I don't think they will be back until the issue(s) are resolved or new people are involved. 

Clearly Lionel, MTH, etc. can reach those already in the hobby through the web, Facebook, YouTube, dealer sponsored Zooms like Trainworld, etc. York is much less important than it used to be for this customer segment. Reaching new "converts" is a big part of their goals/marketing and they may feel dollars spent on those potential customers through Trainfest and similar venues, as well as advertising in various media are more vital.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

From my perspective, their attendance was irrelevant anyway. The meet is about buying/selling trains and socializing with like-minded folks. They were displaying stuff like a trade show. I just walked by their set-up like they weren't there. The typo announcement is clumsy and sadly typical Lionel. Oh well. Moving on!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to agree, the announcement was pretty lame.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, it was just announced on OGR that the Legacy users meeting has been canceled due to Lionel not being there to participate. That also implies Lionel will not be doing presentations in the grandstands nor at the TCA is Strasburg. I know many look forward to that.
It begs the question, is no one at Lionel into trains? Can’t they attend on their own? One person could do all of these presentations without Lionel having to pay for floor space. The more I think about it the more bizarre their position becomes.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I am a bit surprised that they won't be represented at all. I wonder if they feel by not having the big booth they'd be telegraphing that they're stretched financially? 

Truthfully, my belief is a significant factor is probably the bean counters pinching nickles and trying to extract the maximum revenue out of the company.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Norton said:


> The manufacturers not attending is no big deal but the major retailers not attending is. Charles Ro and Nicolas Smith always had good deals on recent items. It fast becoming a members only meet.
> 
> Pete


*Isn't that what train meets are supposed to be ?*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn, it is the end of the world to some. 
Even though they say they don't care. 
I don't. 😎


----------



## U235 (8 mo ago)

With how bad they are at colors of their products, they probally can’t find the orange hall anymore


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I agree with GRJ, has all the earmarks of the CFO saying not in the budget. I also think that the York experience may be reverting back to the good ole days of a giant train meet of just TCA members and not a vendor trade show.

Bill


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Many of the attendees don't care if the vendors attend. At one time there were no vendors, guess we will go back to the way it was. In reality there is no need for them to attend. Marketing has changed over the years and I believe vendor shows may become extinct. Do we really need to know more what Lionel does. 
As far as the lug meeting why does that have to happen at every York? The information on the new base 3 and app will be out there for us all to read. The meetings IMO were a complete waste of time. NOTICE THAT IS MY OPINION!! Yours may vary. 
Lionels posting was not well written, all they had to say they were not attending because of blah blah blah! They didn't have to bring up any issues with the TCAED. Tacky on Lionels part. 

Dave


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Madman said:


> *Isn't that what train meets are supposed to be ?*


Depends on want you are looking for. If 25 to 100 year old beat up used trains is what you buy then member only meets are for you. If new or new old stock at bargain prices is more what you want then you want then authorized dealers will have them. These days its the latter group I am looking for, Otherwise I will stay home.

Pete


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

davidone said:


> As far as the lug meeting why does that have to happen at every York? The information on the new base 3 and app will be out there for us all to read. The meetings IMO were a complete waste of time. NOTICE THAT IS MY OPINION!! Yours may vary.
> 
> 
> Dave


Well thanks for that opinion, but did you ever attend one? It's not just about the Legacy system but it does provide some social context and shares experiences that may not be posted online for you to read and comprehend. We also get to ask questions and interact first hand with the Lionel folks that designed. Lionel has always been very accommodating.

I'm glad you think they're a waste of time but you'd be the first to tell me that which is why I try to have them when we weren't shut out by the pandemic. We did let them lapse for a while as most folks were getting comfortable with the Legacy System but with the advent of Base3 and App3 folks like to be able to see, touch, and experience first hand what a system can do. Both the Legacy meeting and the DCS meetings provided that.

If we have another one why don't you stop by and see if it really "a complete waste of time". We are a welcoming bunch and would be happy to have you. Who knows, you might just learn something that someone didn't put on the forums or online.

Hope you have a better day!

Full Disclosure for those who might not know, I organize the Legacy Users Group Meetings


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Norton said:


> Depends on want you are looking for. If 25 to 100 year old beat up used trans is what you buy then member only meets are for you. If new or new old stock at bargain prices is more what you want then you want then authorized dealers will have them. These days its the latter group I am looking for, Otherwise I will stay home.
> 
> Pete


IMHO, this is more what it's about than financial, though no denying that is a significant consideration for anyone traveling for any type of meeting. 

Recently had a great visit/conversation with a large train shop owner. In his opinion, the hobby has made a significant shift from collectors to operators over the past decade or so. His example was, 20 years ago if he sold 100 copies of the same engine, 25 would be run and 75 kept in boxes. Now it's the opposite, 75 are run and 25 kept in boxes. I think this is a reality TCA does not recognize. In my limited experience as a member, TCA is stuck in the "collector" mode, and is run by people who have been "collecting" for 40 to 50+ years. However, that way of enjoying the hobby is just not reality for most people (including me) under a certain age, with full-time jobs, families at home. In the internet age and in today's economy, what value is TCA membership offering for the $50 annual fee? If you don't attend York, don't attend TCA meets, don't go to the convention, then what are you getting? For me, it's just the TCA Quarterly magazine. Once that is not worth it, I'll drop membership.

I've made numerous suggestions and asked questions about doing things different to various TCA leaders, and either I get no response, or I get told, "Oh, we'll never do it that way." Instead of recognizing the changes in the hobby to help TCA survive into the future, it seems to me those who run the TCA expect people to experience the hobby the way "long time" members have. I've heard/read lots of hand wringing in TCA about how to get new members, but I've seen no substantive change to their approach to the hobby. Unless major changes are made, TCA has no long term future as it currently operates.

Here is an interesting take among those in TCA.


----------



## Bighanded (Dec 8, 2020)

Jetguy said:


> Well what is crazier than this news was the shooting at (now finding they ran through the mall but then exited outside) the Concord mall. Lionel's Prime Retail location is right there by the food court. I pray for those folks who were there, the folks who work there, but that's a little too close to home to have a family friendly store and have a shootout in the mall. The mall went on Lockdown and was closed yesterday.
> 
> Probably the most accurate and detailed account I have seen this morning about what happened. It's getting rough out there folks. 1 suspect shot, 2 arrested in shooting at Concord Mills Mall


naw...that's just a normal night at that mall anymore.. I've not been up there in years for that very reason.. In fact, the last time I visited Lionel they were still in their building over by the Speedway.. I didn't even know they had moved to the mall.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> If new or new old stock at bargain prices is more what you want then you want then authorized dealers will have them. These days its the latter group I am looking for, Otherwise I will stay home.


Agree with this. Manufacturers at York don't matter. Vendors at York very much matter to me! I'm strictly a modern operator so most of the stuff in the member halls is just a sea of postwar that I breeze by.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

"If you don't attend York, don't attend TCA meets, don't go to the convention, then what are you getting? For me, it's just the TCA Quarterly magazine. Once that is not worth it, I'll drop membership."

There's also the National Headquarters News, the buy-sell function, the ability to purchase special run cars, the Museum and the ability to support the main three rail focused model railroad organization. They also sponsor a listserv with lots of information and interactions: toytrains groups.io Group. 

The NMRA, a worthy organization, is about 50% more expensive, for comparison and has about half the membership I gather. No organization is going to make everyone happy all the time, obviously. 

In comparison with past years, in the last decade, TCA has had multiple operating layouts at York, which acknowledges the increase in operators vs. collectors. Many people have many more trains than they can operate, so a lot of folks are both operators and collectors (or accumulators). . 

I consider the TCA Quarterly alone worth the membership, personally. I've made some lifelong friends through just a few attendances at York and similar national and regional functions. TCA and its local divisions do a lot to promote the hobby and its social, as well as technical aspects.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

KBeyer said:


> In the internet age and in today's economy, what value is TCA membership offering for the $50 annual fee? If you don't attend York, don't attend TCA meets, don't go to the convention, then what are you getting? For me, it's just the TCA Quarterly magazine. Once that is not worth it, I'll drop membership.


Yeah, this is a whole different question that I wonder about. I continue to be a paying member of TCA but I also attend the York meet. Outside of that, I'm afraid there isn't much purpose _for me_. I'm in the midwest though and not into postwar. I suspect if you're a retired guy in PA, NY, NJ, then you might get more out of the TCA as it's currently constructed. Their main appeal for some folks seems to be donating to the cause of promoting the hobby. That's a nice sentiment but TCA isn't going to survive on that. 

What was interesting (and telling) was the TCA's response to the pandemic which appeared to be nada. Meanwhile, Trainworld for example was putting on "virtual York" meets via YouTube. So a vendor was leading the charge! The TCA highlights "camaraderie" as a significant benefit to membership. I think they really dropped the ball during the pandemic. It would seem camaraderie to the TCA means "in-person" shows and that's about it.

It's the leading organization in a hobby dominated by senior citizens. For a variety of reasons, the leadership is dominated by the same age group. Therefore it's self-fulfilling. We can hardly expect the TCA to be cutting edge! Hopefully, in the next 20-30 years, when Gen-X'ers and Millenials are retired, they'll interject a little web-savvy into the TCA. One thing is certain, by that time, the organization will be _significantly _smaller.

Until then, there's always York!


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

neilblumberg said:


> There's also the National Headquarters News, the buy-sell function, the ability to purchase special run cars, the Museum and the ability to support the main three rail focused model railroad organization. They also sponsor a listserv with lots of information and interactions: toytrains groups.io Group.
> 
> The NMRA, a worthy organization, is about 50% more expensive, for comparison and has about half the membership I gather. No organization is going to make everyone happy all the time, obviously.
> 
> ...


Sorry, and I don't mean to be harsh, but you must be kidding me about the "National Headquarters News", which is 80% ads from auction houses and ads from TCA either selling cars or promoting a convention. The number of ads from members selling trains is a small fraction of what it once was. So, this is really another case in point. Everyone knows the vast majority of non-in-person used train sales are on e-bay. Trying to sell something through the National Headquarters News is useless in my experience. If I could save even $1 off my membership by not getting the "News" I'd check that box. You also mention the toytrains listserv. Yet again, another example of TCA being stuck in technology from 30 years ago. 

Your other points are again illustrating the issue: long time members have made long-time friends through TCA by attending the events and feel some type of obligation or fulfillment by "supporting" the hobby by being a TCA member and buying grossly overpriced "collector/special run" items. That's just not where the hobby is at for younger hobbyists today. The "collecting" hobby peaked some time in the 1990s and has been in decline ever since. Whether people want to admit it or not, social media as a means of making personal connections around common interests is here to stay.



beachhead2 said:


> It's the leading organization in a hobby dominated by senior citizens. For a variety of reasons, the leadership is dominated by the same age group. Therefore it's self-fulfilling. We can hardly expect the TCA to be cutting edge! Hopefully, in the next 20-30 years, when Gen-X'ers and Millenials are retired, they'll interject a little web-savvy into the TCA. One thing is certain, by that time, the organization will be _significantly _smaller.
> 
> Until then, there's always York!


The only reason we can't expect TCA to be cutting edge is the people who control TCA refuse to see and/or acknowledge the hobby has significantly changed from their generation. 

I'm in the same boat as you. I live in a mid-sized city in the midwest. We have three local meets here, all sponsored by local train clubs as fundraisers for their respective causes. Nearest TCA meet would be about 3 hours drive. With work and family, that is not a realistic option. I do most of my buying and selling on e-bay. Quite frankly, on average, I've had better experiences on e-bay with trains than with TCA member to member transactions. I stopped advertising through TCA years ago.

What is completely contradictory to me is the "worry" I hear and read through TCA venues about the future of the hobby, yet TCA leadership can't even be bothered to survey the younger membership or talk to retailers to see what younger hobbyists are looking for.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

"but you must be kidding me about the "National Headquarters News", "

Not kidding. Lots of meet announcements, organizational news, special runs, necrology, etc. Not of interest to you? No problem. But you are engaging in the same tunnel vision of which you accuse the TCA. Your needs and preferences are the only relevant ones, and anything you don't like or have interest in must not be of interest to anyone under 60 or 70 years of age. The reality is quite a bit more complex. Watch the YouTube videos or listen to the Podcasts by people in their 20s, 30s and 40s (Matt & Matt, Chris, JD Stucks, etc.) They love the TCA and enjoyed their first or subsequent Yorks. They are reaching out to social networks in many ways. TCA is just one of them. The old have the frequent flaw that the world was always better in their youth. Usually nonsense. The young have the frequent flaw that they know everything that needs knowing and their future vision is on the only sensible vision. Also nonsense. I grew up during the 1960s so I know all about that .

The reality is also more complex in that there are very few hobbyists in their teens, 20s or 30s who can afford or have time for a hobby like toy trains/model railroading. It's typically has been a hobby people get into seriously in their 40s and later when their families and careers are largely established. Perhaps that pattern will change, but disposable income is often the limiting factor, and this favors the established, older and even retired individuals. 

Thus one would expect TCA, like NMRA to be mostly older people, at least at present. NMRA has a very young president and TCA has some much younger people coming along, so perhaps there will be a shift in the demographics. 

Listservs and bulletin boards may seem outdated to you, but they are very much alive in professional and hobby circles. 

A little broadening of vision is a good thing. If the TCA makes no sense to you, so be it. But that doesn't mean your needs and tastes represent the only or dominant needs and tastes.


----------



## 71camaro (Jul 1, 2015)

Mark me up as early 30s and only a TCA member for York. Nothing else they provide is of much use. The info in the quarterly is nice, but generally not directed at what interests me or anyone else I know in my demo in the hobby. National Headquarters News, never spent any time in it. The online exchange, high prices, old equipment. Only so many times I can log on and see the same Peanuts boxcar listed for $99 again (go look, it's on there).

I also don't go to York to wander miles of broken postwar, I can go to a local Greenberg's show, pay less to get in, and get the same. I go for the manufacturers, big and small (the Dwarvin fiber optics as an example totally changed how I looked at building certain scenes, would've never found them if not for York). I go to learn (never made the LUG meeting but always wanted to- guess not now). I go to find NOS command items (finding a Legacy PRR S2 turbine is way harder than finding another 773). If the manufacturers and dealers aren't showing up, there's little reason for me to go, either. 

FWIW, if the TCA is trying to grow the hobby, I'm not sure I see how. I'm part of an organization that does a holiday display annually. Around 5,000 people a year come see it, and we're on a tight budget in a small town. I see other train clubs and fire departments do this, but not any group or organization actually under the auspices of the TCA. If each TCA division did something like that, the visibility of model railroading would be much greater than it currently is. Holding member-only meets, with no or limited public accessibility isn't growing the hobby. Showing up to a community's fall fest and setting up a display would, though.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

neilblumberg said:


> A little broadening of vision is a good thing. If the TCA makes no sense to you, so be it. But that doesn't mean your needs and tastes represent the only or dominant needs and tastes.


Well, you can say that about anyone's opinion, so not very meaningful. What's needed is data to make data driven decisions to meet whatever the goal is. If TCA's goal is to increase membership, they are failing. If the goal is to keep things the way they've always been for older members, then they're succeeding. Again, from what I've heard and read from TCA leadership they want to increase members, but spend lots of time, effort and $$ keeping things the same. Yes, that makes no sense to me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MartyE said:


> Well thanks for that opinion, but did you ever attend one? It's not just about the Legacy system but it does provide some social context and shares experiences that may not be posted online for you to read and comprehend. We also get to ask questions and interact first hand with the Lionel folks that designed. Lionel has always been very accommodating.


Please don't take one Sour Grapes reply as a general opinion Marty, because that's certainly not a consensus opinion! I especially liked it when we had one or two Lionel guys pitching in, it made for great meetings. I'd sure like to see that happen in the future.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Btw John it was not a sour grapes response, I have been into Legacy since the beginning and into tmcc since 1995 so I do have a interest in the whole subject. I did attend two lug meeting quite a few years ago and found it lacking. 
I think that those who attend can get a lot out of it if your not familiar with it. I'm sorry I said it was a waste of time because it is not and I will attend the next time it is held to see and hear what I have been missing. Geez guys chill out.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

"What's needed is data to make data driven decisions to meet whatever the goal is."

Well, if you have data or a means to get it, let TCA know. What data we do have is that virtually all volunteer organizations are experiencing declines in membership, including volunteer fire departments. The web and social media have replaced membership in many hobby and shared interest organizations. Cable television is experiencing losses compared with streaming services. Professional organizations are experiencing declines in attendance because of the pandemic, so they are offering attendance by Zoom or similar modalities. And paper media, including newspapers and magazines, have had catastrophic declines in their market share. CTT once had close to 100,000 sales per month and if I recall correctly they are down by 75-80%. Not fixable, probably. People just don't read magazines or prefer to get their information for free over the web.

Also worth remembering that TCA Eastern Division runs York with little or no input from TCA National. So if you think you can improve TCA York, let them know.

I don't think organizations like TCA can increase membership all that much, nor NMRA, although they are trying. These disruptions are likely due to broadly based social changes and technology advances. More two earner families with less time for hobbies. Use of social media instead of joining local or national fraternal organizations, perhaps. Economic pressures have occurred more recently, with vast income inequalities that have really stressed the working and middle classes. These are events and changes that no organization can mitigate. If TCA contracts further or disappears, that's the way it has to be. TCA is still close to 2/3s the size of what it used to be, prior to the internet, which may not be all that bad. They probably need to continue to increase their presence on web accessible platforms and social media. But a lot of their membership don't even own computers, much less smart devices .

But this is a volunteer organization, so the retired or older geezers running it are doing what the membership wants, since the membership is also retired or older geezers. As young people enter that demographic, they will focus on their habits and needs. Right now, young people who prefer social media are too busy raising families and developing their careers to devote attention to an organization like TCA in all likelihood, and there may not be that many of you. In general, if you want change, you've got to spend time and energy on joining and leading an organization. Data isn't going to change anything in my experience, until the actual people change. As Thomas Kuhn wrote in "The Structure of Scientific Revolutions" scientists don't change their minds. The paradigm shifts when the older scientists die off/retire and the new ideas have a chance. Just look at the number of anti-vaccine folks. The data are there, and have been for many decades, but those people don't like it . So just having data ain't enough for many people. Shoulder to the wheel is the only thing that really works.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Please don't take one Sour Grapes reply as a general opinion Marty, because that's certainly not a consensus opinion! I especially liked it when we had one or two Lionel guys pitching in, it made for great meetings. I'd sure like to see that happen in the future.


Nah. I don't take it that way at all. Hundreds vs 1 means we were doing a good job. I would admit the later meetings were a challenge as the Legacy system was around and a lot of folks started getting comfortable with it. Not all meetings can be like finding the lost Ark. Sometimes you only find a couple of coins.

I'm glad David attended a couple. The Legacy Users Group though extends beyond just York. Part of my mission as organizer is to try my best to help folks use Legacy on the various forums. What's nice is that there are a lot more folks, some even more experienced than me, helping people out. If the LUG meetings peaked that interest or helped one person they were definitely not a waste of time.

David you're always welcome to attend.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Funny thing for me was I was considering making this year my first ever York trip, just never had the time while working, but retired now I figured what the heck, the hope was to maybe find a bargain or something different that would catch my eye. I collect mainly Postwar, so I will ask here, do I go? Thanks as always everyone.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Booly15 said:


> Funny thing for me was I was considering making this year my first ever York trip, just never had the time while working, but retired now I figured what the heck, the hope was to maybe find a bargain or something different that would catch my eye. I collect mainly Postwar, so I will ask here, do I go? Thanks as always everyone.


If you collect Post War then most definitely go. Not only for the trains themselves but also the parts and tools to work on them and fix them.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

davidone said:


> Geez guys chill out.


Good advice David, consider taking it.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Booly15 said:


> Funny thing for me was I was considering making this year my first ever York trip, just never had the time while working, but retired now I figured what the heck, the hope was to maybe find a bargain or something different that would catch my eye. I collect mainly Postwar, so I will ask here, do I go? Thanks as always everyone.


YES, YES, YES! York is a postwar paradise. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You will want to have access to the member halls for the deals in post-war stuff, that's where the massive piles of it are located.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I’m not a member of any model train club. But it is called Train Collectors Association. Not necessarily a name which evokes running trains. Or building layouts. I have considered joining NMRA. I know they are mostly HO but I like the discussion of scenery, layout logic and electricity. 

I’m sure TCA has that too but when you have Collectors in your name, to me, it implies static collecting. Many of our models are great static displays but bringing them to life interests me more.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's what Eastern Division has to say about it.

*To*_: All TCA Members
*From*: Eastern Division-TCA

Unfortunately, Lionel will not be attending the October 2022 York Meet. Eastern Division has worked with Lionel, offering several options to accommodate its attendance at the Meet. 

Eastern Division works to accommodate all vendors. We believe it is important to have all manufacturers, dealers and other vendors present to insure the success of the show. We believe it is important to present all facets of the toy train hobby. We believe it is especially important to have TCA members participate as buyers and sellers at the show. 

Eastern Division will continue to do its best to make the York Meet a great train show, as well as a fun social event, for all TCA members. We encourage you to join us in October to be part of the "Magic of York." 

Whether Lionel attends or not, the York Meet will continue to be the best train show in the mid-Atlantic area. 

See you in October! 

Dan Danielson - President, Eastern Division-TCA_
_Mike Petronella - York Meet Chairman_


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Ahhh, nobody goes there anymore. It’s too crowded!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got an email from MTH today that said they *would* be at York. But, I don't see them in the hall charts. A late addition maybe?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, MTH will be at York.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually, I couldn't find Henning's on the charts either. Where are you guys going to be John?


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> Actually, I couldn't find Henning's on the charts either. Where are you guys going to be John?


Hemmings had a post on FB, they will be in the right corner of the Orange hall on the wall you enter. Take a right and go to the end.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> Hemmings had a post on FB, they will be in the right corner of the Orange hall on the wall you enter. Take a right and go to the end.


Thanks. Now that I look closer, I see said the blind man.


----------

